# Dormant accounts



## dewdrop (3 Aug 2013)

I am puzzled at the figures recently released. 43.7 million lodged into theDormant account fund for first 5 months this year which is nearly the same as for the year 2012. On other hand only 37,5OO paid out this year compared with 4.16m in 2012 and 20m in 2010.  I hope i have figures correctly anad , if so, the fluctuations are hugh.  I wonder shy? I have long suspected that much of the funds relate to deposits in fictitious names which on the death of the person who lodged were just left there either because next of kin were not aware and also if they were dealing with the funds could create much problems.


----------

